# Luna the rescue cat



## Northernteacher (Nov 26, 2022)

Hi everyone,
Like many of us who have pets, some of them found us in a variety of ways. My cat Luna was found in the garbage dump and was brought home on a cold February night. We've been inseparable pals ever since, and she is a great cat! I can't seem to maneuver how to add a photo yet to this post, but when I can get my head around the technology, I'll post one.  Maybe someone can share how you have found your pets? I love to hear stories of how people have found a pet, or were given a pet.
All the best!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2022)

Hi @Northernteacher . Good to hear about your rescue cat. Mine is a little dog I rescued during an event at a local gathering place sponsored by the local Animal Rescue. Enjoy the Forum.


----------



## AprilSun (Nov 27, 2022)

I don't have a cat now but I will tell you how I got my last cat. In this area, we have a local weekly radio show that people will call in if they have something to sell or give away. I was listening to this show and a lady called in and said she had a tortoiseshell Himalayan kitten to give away and then gave her phone number to call. I talked to my husband about it and he agreed so I called the number. The lady that answered said I had the wrong number. I was so disappointed. Then, a few phone calls later, a lady called in to the show and said, "Will the lady call back about the tortoiseshell Himalayan kitten? You had the right number". I was so excited and called her back.

We went down there and I picked her up and just melted. She started purring instantly! We brought her home and loved and took care of her for 22 years. She was a lap cat which I had wanted for years. She passed away one year ago this past February but she was the sweetest and best cat we ever had!


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 27, 2022)

When you see some of the stories I have about our rescues, it becomes clear why I think more of doggies than most humans. 
Just a couple of examples..................

Butters; was a pug/shih tzu who was left inside a rental house locked in a room and left for days until he was found by a cleanup man and brought to a kill shelter in Arkansas. He suffered from seizures and had to be on daily meds, but other than his meds he was happy boy,
always smiling and loved his chewies.

Heidi was a senior poodle, we don't know her age, she was totally blind (pure white eyes) and was dumped in a ditch during tropical storm Debby. Saw her at the kill shelter and had to take her home.

Toby Tyler was a shih tzu, he had such a beautiful pure heart inside and out. He was left tied to the front hitch when people moved from a trailer. hungry,matted,and smelling of cowpoop,he too was taken to a kill shelter and I had to drive 90 miles one way right away that night to save him. He was a happy, love giving angel from that day on.


----------



## Remy (Nov 27, 2022)

Just click on the little mountain icon next to the smiley. That's where to insert a picture.

My two girls were from a Craig's list add. My previous two were a stray (some people moved and left her) and a kitten I got from someone at work.

Brandy, my profile picture, my mother brought home when I was in high school. She was trapped on the property where my mother worked part time and was going to be taken to the shelter so my mother took her. She only had one eye was very skittish but lived to an old age.


----------



## BC Flash (Nov 27, 2022)

All my pets (cats and dogs) are from a rescue organization or SPCA .   Both Border Collies are from "Herding Dogs Rescue" (or similar name).   My policy is NOT TO BUY NEW, including pets!! LOLOL


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 27, 2022)

Hi, @Northernteacher !  There was a Luna feline at my rental in Lexington KY   She was a bit of a wild child.   Here’s a pic of her “helping” me get ready for work lol


----------

